# Random art



## Waynes1987 (Dec 16, 2010)

ok so i thought id share a few things with you lot see what you thought.  Ive only just recently got back into drawing so i need as much feedback as possible. 
(before that i need to actual draw something first) 

heres a couple of things anyways. 

This is what i like to call a vector hybrid. 








Random doodle in my diary. ><






Ill keep them coming.
:Faints:


----------



## Infinite Zero (Dec 16, 2010)

THOSE ARE SO GREAT.


----------



## Waynes1987 (Dec 16, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> THOSE ARE SO GREAT.




Hay thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Im sorta struggling on what to try to draw, Is if any of you have any ideas Let me hear them, ill post the result here. (regardless of how epic fail they may be)


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 19, 2010)

Looks like the temp has another great artist


----------



## iSneeze (Dec 22, 2010)

Waynes1987 said:
			
		

> ok so i thought id share a few things with you lot see what you thought.  Ive only just recently got back into drawing so i need as much feedback as possible.
> (before that i need to actual draw something first)
> 
> heres a couple of things anyways.
> ...



OH MY GAWD THIS PICTURE IS SUCH A WIN


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 22, 2010)

Great art.

Although I'm tempted to play Hotel Dusk...


----------



## Waynes1987 (Dec 27, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Great art.
> 
> Although I'm tempted to play Hotel Dusk...



Not sure if heard of hotel dusk before, >< so i dont get the reference ><

Cheers for the comments peoples. ill get some more up soon.


----------



## Eighteen (Dec 27, 2010)

Waynes1987 said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my god yes, the first picture does look like hotel dusk art 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And you never hear of it!!?? Play it right noooaawww!!!!!


----------



## nasune (Dec 27, 2010)

It's a similar artstyle. Still it is a good pic, very well drawn.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Dec 27, 2010)

Waynes1987 said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stopped reading there. Go. Play. It. NOW!


----------



## Eighteen (Dec 27, 2010)

Spoiler: Bigger version

















Spoiler: Bigger version











Me made these with a drawing tablet and Photoshop CS2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: By the way is anyone tipsy or something like that???


----------



## Waynes1987 (Dec 29, 2010)

Eighteen said:
			
		

> Spoiler: Bigger version
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There pretty cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I used gimp with mine, started with a full colour image and Whited parts out using "white" with opacity at about 15% using the mixer brush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

Glad you all like anyways. 

*Runs off to go play Game*


----------



## Myke (Dec 29, 2010)

are you looking for pointers? 
Work on your anatomy. Stop tracing stuff, draw from life. I can tell from a mile a way that you traced that first picture from a photograph. Draw from pictures but don't trace pictures. you don't learn very much doing that. If you want to be successful at stylizing the human body, you need to be able to draw a figure very well realistically first. Take a figure drawing class, get some books about figure drawing. Also get some books about color theory. The more you move your arm the better you will get.  Learn about values, form, composition. These all help create compelling art. I could go on forever but all you have shown us is figures, so my two cents is if you want to draw successful figures do a LOT of them. In order to stylize a figure, one must know how everything works in a figure, it is only by knowing how everything works that stylization can be successful. If you don't know how something works, how can you possibly simplify it and change it?
The pieces you put up are okay, you could work more on technique, but the bottom line is that they don't really say anything. Well at least the first one...I do get a sense of emotion on the second but the first one is really generic.


----------



## EvangelionEX (Dec 29, 2010)

Waynes1987 said:
			
		

> ok so i thought id share a few things with you lot see what you thought.  Ive only just recently got back into drawing so i need as much feedback as possible.
> (before that i need to actual draw something first)
> 
> heres a couple of things anyways.
> ...



The first pic is sex. Really. I really envy you guys that can draw well. XD

*goes pick up pen and practice*


----------



## Waynes1987 (Dec 29, 2010)

Myke said:
			
		

> are you looking for pointers?
> Work on your anatomy. Stop tracing stuff, draw from life. I can tell from a mile a way that you traced that first picture from a photograph. Draw from pictures but don't trace pictures. you don't learn very much doing that. If you want to be successful at stylizing the human body, you need to be able to draw a figure very well realistically first. Take a figure drawing class, get some books about figure drawing. Also get some books about color theory. The more you move your arm the better you will get.  Learn about values, form, composition. These all help create compelling art. I could go on forever but all you have shown us is figures, so my two cents is if you want to draw successful figures do a LOT of them. In order to stylize a figure, one must know how everything works in a figure, it is only by knowing how everything works that stylization can be successful. If you don't know how something works, how can you possibly simplify it and change it?
> The pieces you put up are okay, you could work more on technique, but the bottom line is that they don't really say anything. Well at least the first one...I do get a sense of emotion on the second but the first one is really generic.




Cheers man i found that really helpful, I do a load of Sketchs of the type of stuff i want to do. An get some More up. {critic like that is very useful}

Other than that though the first image is infact drew from reference not traced, But i completely understand what you mean about it being generic. It doesnt really offer anything up apart from the fact it looks ok. (it was mainly meant to be a colour experiement anyways. Which is one of the things i find difficulty with.) 

Mean while heres a reference drawing of a statue of a sleeping lady, (i came across it during a *catch up with college work* trip to the museum. 






This next one was a sketch of a character called Amelia (first notice the incorrect spelling of the name, As well as the blury picture and distroyed hand.) 
Amelia was a story about a [censored] victim whos Turmoil After the incident pushed her towards prostitution. 





Random Face sketchs / emo dude fail 





This is a Random coloured sketch of a guy from a "team" written story i was doing in college. The story fizzled to nothing but i kept the sketch for reference.





An finally a landscape drawing of a bridge by my old house, I drew this in the rain. The water smudged the inked lines so i experimented with it to test the effect it would create.


----------



## Myke (Dec 29, 2010)

my bad on the tracing then. I was convinced it was traced, in that case good job on locking in the correct porportions =)


----------



## Waynes1987 (Dec 29, 2010)

Myke said:
			
		

> my bad on the tracing then. I was convinced it was traced, in that case good job on locking in the correct porportions =)




Thanks, Well it was still drawing From Reference, When it comes to drawing a pose From memory i fail epically. So ima look into the things you suggested and get some practise in


----------



## Myke (Dec 31, 2010)

drawing the figure from reference is almost essential so keep doing it =)


----------

